# Update on our French trip



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanks to all who contributed with advice and tips re: aires, municipals, cycling and gas usage. We are currently into our second week and staying for a couple of days on a camp site near Poitiers. 

For anyone that is interested this is a partial copy of an email sent to some of our friends and relations telling them how we are getting on.

Now arrived at Poitiers. We are here for a couple of days. We have travelled down from Gouarec in Brittany where the weather was rainy. We seemed to have escaped the rain and are now in good weather, although can hear thunder in the distance.

So far we have done Le Crotoy on an aire by the bay, good weather. Two nights. 
Farm in rural France near Port Audemer excellent weather. Did some cycling into the Port. Two nights.
Stayed in Herouvillette near Pegagus Bridge on an aire. Caught celebrations on the 5th and 6th for WW2 Invasion. Both days good weather. Two nights.
On to a Municipal Site at Ducey, did some cycling. Weather began to change and decided to move on. Did get lovely pizza and bottle of wine in town before leaving the next day. Two nights.
On the way to Gouarec we stopped at Mont St.Michel for a couple of pictures, didn’t go up to the Abbey as we have seen it before. Stayed at nice camp site between canal and river. Did some cycling along the canal. Next day unfortunately was rainy and we decided to move on. Two nights.
On the way to Poitiers we called in at Port Louis for a couple of pictures and lunch. Currently booked in for two nights or maybe more.



PS Couldn’t send email yesterday (Friday) as sites router was bust!

Now ok. Has been good day and spent all day chilling out, also caught up with the washing. The thunder in the distance (first paragraph) turned into rain but did stop late evening.

Tomorrow if the weather is the same, hope to do a bit of cycling.

So after three nights here hope to move on to the Bordeaux region which is a slight change of plan to our original itinerary because of the weather in Brittany.

Here's hoping the weather remains good for the next couple of weeks. So far the experience has been all that you guys said it would be.

Terry


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Glad all is going well and thanks for your update on aires etc.

I think - and hope-you will have much better weather going south. If it's any consolation it's not much better here.

Safe journey.

G


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Further update on our French trip*

Hi there everyone,

We are not totally drowned yet! But on travelling down to Bergerac (Bordeaux region) it started to cloud over and then rain. Bergerac doesn't look very nice in the rain so another change of plan. As we knew of a campsite in Souillac (about 60 miles to the east) we decided to stay there for a couple of nights to see if the weather would improve. Well it did for a day!!! Enabling us to do a bit more cycling. However it rained all of the second night. We should have realised as the local rugby playing field was flooded and the ducks were playing rugby in the middle. So we decided the south of France was not for us and following day headed back north in driving rain. We drove in the general direction of Versailles hoping that even if raining we could visit.

After about 4 hours the rain stopped and we drove into brilliant sunshine. Hurrah!!!

Unfortunately Versailles does not welcome camper vans, height barriers, no dedicated parking and so a few pictures later we drove on to Chartres to a campsite that we have stayed on before. We have booked in for 3 nights ( 16 -18 June) and so far weather is reasonable. The old town of Chartres is very interesting and gives lots of picture opportunities. Will probably head for Pont de l'Arche on Saturday morning.

Will keep in touch. We expected flaming June in France but this is more like "flaming 'ell". But we are still enjoying ourselves and others have greater problems as we have heard of the flash floods and deaths in the south of France.

Terry and Joy


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Further update on our French trip*

Well we are now home after 25 days in France. Following on from Chartres we visited Pont de l'Arche for a couple of days, then St Valery en Caux and finally Abbeville before catching the Eurotunnel train home.

The weather after Souillac improved considerably so only a few days of the holiday were spoilt but we did have to change our planned itinerary and spent a lot of time avoiding the bad weather. Unusual for France, so we are informed, particularly down south where you would expect good weather. Because of the weather we spent more time on Municipal sites and less on Aires so did not get the overall Aire experience , just a flavour.

Overall a good holiday and thanks everyone for the tips and advice.

Terry and Joy


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

thanks for reporting back! Surely it's that flexibility that makes a motorhome holiday such an interesting & rewarding experience :?: :idea: 8)


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

bognormike said:


> thanks for reporting back! Surely it's that flexibility that makes a motorhome holiday such an interesting & rewarding experience :?: :idea: 8)


I think you've hit the nail on the head. Being able to wake up look at the sky and move on if necessary is one of the greatest benefits of owning a motorhome. Just imagine a holiday booked at a resort where it constantly rained and no escape.

Terry


----------

